# Help identifying a hymn/poem verse



## JonathanHunt (Oct 14, 2010)

I have just been listening to Pastor Bilkes' closing sermon in his ministry at the Free Reformed Church, Grand Rapids.

In it, he closes quoting this lovely verse. I cannot find it anywhere online. Can anyone identify where or whence it cometh?

_Enter the doors which to you God is giving
Few are your days and the time rushes on
What would you say will be left of your living?
- Only whate'er out of love you have done
Nothing abideth, nothing abideth
Life and its beauty will wither away
But what was done out of love for the Saviour
That lasts forever, its memory will stay_

Anyone?


----------



## coramdeo (Oct 14, 2010)

try..........Hymnlyrics.org Hymn Center


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 14, 2010)

I have googled extensively. Hymnlyrics doesn't appear to have it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't remember where, but I know I have heard it. I will try and find it.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 15, 2010)

bumpity bump bump!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh COME ON PEOPLE! One of you MUST know!

I can almost hear the Dread Pirate Roberts saying to me: 'get used to disappointment'...


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 17, 2010)

This sounds like a second, third or fourth verse/stanza which is why, I suspect, you are not finding it. I dug through my fairly large hymnal collection and could not find it.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 17, 2010)

The meter would fit with the tune "Faithfulness" 11.10.11.10.ref (Great Is Thy Faithfulness). And the sentiment follows somewhat the theme.

I wonder, the thought sounds a bit more modern to me, especially that last part that echoes that bit:
"Only one life, 'twil soon be past/ Only what's done for Christ will last."

So, I'm going to take a *guess*, and say that its a new line, attributable to who knows, but a recent "fourth verse" or some such, added on to "Great Is Thy Faithfulness."


----------



## JennyG (Oct 18, 2010)

Contra_Mundum said:


> So, I'm going to take a *guess*, and say that its a new line, attributable to who knows, but a recent "fourth verse" or some such, added on to "Great Is Thy Faithfulness."



that's well spotted how neatly it fits that tune!,- but it seems to me anyone wanting to *add* to Great is thy Faithfulness would most likely keep the refrain. Perhaps it's part of a whole new hymn written for the same tune? (not helpful, sorry)

Jonathan, I'm sure your best bet would be to contact that preacher's church and ask him where he got it!


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, Jenny beat me to it. I have searched, scoured, o'er turned rocks, and asked several people more knowledgeable than me and none of them can place it. It has rung a bell to a couple, but that may not mean a thing. One man is fairly convinced that the minister wrote it either wrote it himself or it is verse that has not been set to music.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 18, 2010)

Excuse me if I just post a poem by George Herbert along similar lines to your mystery verse (it's not going to help you find that one, but it's beautiful):

¶ Vertue.


Sweet day, so cool, so calm, so bright,
The bridall of the earth and skie:
The dew shall weep thy fall to night;
For thou must die.

Sweet rose, whose hue angrie and brave
Bids the rash gazer wipe his eye:
Thy root is ever in its grave
And thou must die.

Sweet spring, full of sweet dayes and roses,
A box where sweets compacted lie;
My musick shows ye have your closes,
And all must die.

Onely a sweet and vertuous soul,
Like season’d timber, never gives;
But though the whole world turn to coal,
Then chiefly lives.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 18, 2010)

Ha. The pastor has now retired but I should think that Dr Murray at PRTS knows where he is, as he is doing some pulpit supply for the church in question now. I might fire off a missive. Thanks all!

PS - wherever it is from, I love it!


----------



## JennyG (Oct 19, 2010)

Jonathan - be sure and tell us if you do find the origin of the verse!


----------

